
We’re opting out of Google Analytics - blacktulip
http://blog.devontechnologies.com/2014/05/were-opting-out-of-google-analytics/
======
shopinterest
Why is this news? The article doesn't even explain in detail why the company
has 'privacy' concerns, or why Piwik is an acceptable solution for their
analytics or what, if any, are the tradeoffs on this deal.

My next HN article - "We're opting out of Amazon to MS Azure"

You know Amazon AWS? We had some vague concerns. Have you heard of MS Azure?
We switched. Here is a link to go check it out. We are no longer in AWS. We
are awesome."

Sometimes HN's selections are truly useless.

